# [Video] V-cube hints/tips for dissasemble lubing etc



## Erik (Aug 29, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

Great video! I am about to get these V-Cubes as well (5,6,7). I see that you replaced the white 5x5 with black pieces. Does it turn better that way?


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 29, 2008)

I just made a short video about popping the 7x7 gently as I don't like to stick screwdrivers into my cube...
Nice video anyway and some helpfull hints (exspecialy with the rivets, I never had a center cap off, but when it would pop....)


----------



## Pedro (Aug 29, 2008)

in the 6x6x6 you can pop out 2 wings easily...Frank gave me that tip

I don't remember exactly about the 7x7, but I think you can do that 2...pop 2 outer wings


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2008)

Pedro said:


> in the 6x6x6 you can pop out 2 wings easily...Frank gave me that tip
> 
> I don't remember exactly about the 7x7, but I think you can do that 2...pop 2 outer wings



Agreed. You can just reach in and pull them out - kind of like you did on the 5x5x5, but easier. It's nice, because it's very hard for this to happen accidentally while solving, but very easy to do it intentionally if you want to.

Also, the main reason for the pops on the 6x6x6, in my experience, has nothing to do with the misaligned inner pieces. It's when turning an outer layer. The wings get caught on the second layer in and twist the second layer centers out. I think that when I first started using my 6x6x6, I had problems with misaligned inner pieces, but I got used to that quickly. It's the ease of popping while doing outer layer turns that scares me (especially when doing 6x6x6 BLD).


----------



## Pedro (Aug 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> (...)
> 
> Also, the main reason for the pops on the 6x6x6, in my experience, has nothing to do with the misaligned inner pieces. It's when turning an outer layer. The wings get caught on the second layer in and twist the second layer centers out. I think that when I first started using my 6x6x6, I had problems with misaligned inner pieces, but I got used to that quickly. It's the ease of popping while doing outer layer turns that scares me (especially when doing 6x6x6 BLD).



couldn't agree more...the cube is aligned, I do an outer turn...and a center flies out...so annoying


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok the video is up now, how I pop the 7x7:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXffzY52YHE
High Quality also...
sorry for the sound, the mic seemed to be too sensitive...


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry for the off topic question but I just ordered v5,6 and 7. How long will it take for them to arrive? I live in Turkey so Greece is a neighbor.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 29, 2008)

to me (germany) it took from monday to thursday or friday, can't remember, but they send you a mail when they give it to the post office and then it took one day to me ^^ so maybe it will be 2 if you are nonlucky with the shipping


----------



## david3x3x3 (Aug 29, 2008)

I ordered my 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 cubes on Sunday, and they got to WA, USA on Thursday.

I'm really happy with them. The 7x7x7 had some residual glue from the centers on it when I first got it, and some of the slices wouldn't turn until I managed to separate a couple of the centers from the surrounding pieces. Also, one of the sticker had come off in the box and lost its glue. Other than that, the puzzles work great.


----------



## Dene (Aug 30, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > in the 6x6x6 you can pop out 2 wings easily...Frank gave me that tip
> ...



I'm inclined to disagree. I've tried to be careful, and even to go really slowly, and my 6x6x6 still pops a lot.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro said:
> ...



Who are you disagreeing with, Dene? I was saying that I have trouble with my 6x6x6 popping a lot too - I was just saying it's the outer layer turns that tend to cause the pops, not the misaligned pieces inside.

I had 3 separate pops on one solve today - a 10:49. Bleah. Slower than any of my 7x7x7 solves this week.


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2008)

I kind of disagree with you, Mr. Hughey. It is definitely the outer layers that are catching on the inside, but I think it is because of the slightly misaligned rivets on the inside that are causing that to happen. Something else I thought of is this: Some of the rivets are poking out further than others. That may also be causing it.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

I finally found a solution to prevent almost all popping on my 6x6x6 ........................... I know use my other 6x6x6 and I use many wrist-moves instead of finger-tricks 

The problem with the 6x6x6 popping so much is indeed moving the outer layer. I was always afraid when doing any fast 2-gen-edge-PLL like U or Z. 

If anyone has a real way to prevent popping on 6x6x6, please let me know. Right now I have
a) Clicking-problems (3U, no click, can't do anything untill I make 3U click) when doing multi-layer turns
b) 2nd-ring-edge-pops (not just the 2 inner-edges, but also the inner piece that should make those 2 inner-edges stay in) when doing outer layer turns


----------

